# Bump for Manpower



## PillarofBalance (Apr 27, 2012)

Fasted T/A in the biz and the best products my rats have tried... Just got in some albuterol and caber... Can't wait to try the albuterol out.  Others I've tried - adex, eca, toremifene, exemestane, cec... All top notch stuff! And I keep referring friends!


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 27, 2012)

they have good stuff.


----------



## Solid Snake (Apr 27, 2012)

I just started using their exemestane, nolva, and clomid. Used their adex on cycle. great prices, fast delivery, and high quality products. no need to shop anywhere else.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm gonna try them next.  Hopefully better then some I've tried


----------



## Spear (Apr 29, 2012)

today I purchased some letro, adex, caber, and accutane. I'll keep yall posted on it. Hope it's all g2g.


----------



## Lulu66 (Apr 29, 2012)

Bout to try their eca stack


----------



## Bippal (Apr 29, 2012)

Manpower is legit as it gets.


----------



## PVL (Apr 29, 2012)

BIG BIG PROPS TO MANPOWER!!!!! 

products are top notch and purity can not be beat!!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow, prices are incredible. I may stock-up.


----------



## PVL (May 1, 2012)

they have awesome quality savage..........i back them 110% 

used their products and have nothing but great things to say my man


----------



## RowdyBrad (May 2, 2012)

Great prices. My subject had me order caber, letro and a couple other things. g2g


----------



## PVL (May 3, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> Great prices. My subject had me order caber, letro and a couple other things. g2g



top notch stuff.......u wont be let down


----------



## Spear (May 3, 2012)

Quick shipping. 

Stuff was shipped on monday, I received on wednesday. Pretty damn quick.


----------



## Pikiki (May 4, 2012)

Spear said:


> Quick shipping.
> 
> Stuff was shipped on monday, I received on wednesday. Pretty damn quick.


Same with me Just order some ECA stack for my wife just got it after 3 days.


----------



## Spear (May 6, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> Same with me Just order some ECA stack for my wife just got it after 3 days.



Now many GF is making me order her some ECA as well.


----------



## DJ21 (May 8, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Bout to try their eca stack



How is it? I heard its better than clen, less sides.


----------



## Malevolence (May 10, 2012)

Fore sure with the quick and easy.  Don't have to fuck around with different payments and your shit is there in the next day or two.  I ordered thursday night and had my stuff monday.


----------



## Tilltheend (May 13, 2012)

ManPower is a great company, I would highly recommend them.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 11, 2012)

I ordered some stuff from them on the 8th which was Friday and i received my package today. Shit came super fast.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 11, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> I ordered some stuff from them on the 8th which was Friday and i received my package today. Shit came super fast.



i get all my stuff from them in 2 days also.... nice huh?


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 11, 2012)

Fuck ya bro.  Pretty sure its in the same state as me


----------



## 69nites (Jun 14, 2012)

Manpower is as good as it gets.  Bloodwork has always supported a properly dosed product. 

On top of that he has the best customer service and ta anyone could expect.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jun 14, 2012)

69nites said:


> Manpower is as good as it gets.  Bloodwork has always supported a properly dosed product.
> 
> On top of that he has the best customer service and ta anyone could expect.



^^^This^^^ I'm on his caber >5mg every 3 days cuz I'm on 800mg trenE/week and was also running Tren Hex/Para 125mg/e3rd day..I've dropped the para because of overkill. My boy is running his arimidex 1mg e d days and the bloat he was getting in his neck and face from TestE is gone.
Also, my close friends are on his clen. 20mg tabs are plenty strong! They are happy they didn't go with the 40mg tabs...for real..they tell me this!!


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 14, 2012)

Ya man I'm glad to be seeing hex around. O just ran a cycle


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 16, 2012)

Bump for the best!!!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 18, 2012)

anyone blood tested their LR3?


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 18, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> anyone blood tested their LR3?



^^^^X2 will like to see it done


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 18, 2012)

Got my package of research materials today. 3 day t/a including the weekend. Very easy to work with a super fast.


----------



## DJ21 (Jun 19, 2012)

Well since no one responded to my question, I went ahead and placed a order. Pretty quick, I think 4 days?

The ECA, idk. Still testing it, not sure about it.


----------



## Azog (Jun 21, 2012)

Can't wait to use these guys. The fact that they offer everything in a capsule is really convenient.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 22, 2012)

Sorry DJ, didn't see your question. I used the shit out of EC, throw a bronkaid in with 200mg caffeine. It really gave me energy and kept my appetite down. I used it for months and months virtually straight, then started having panic attacks. Don't know if 1 and 1 is two, but be sure to cycle on and off of it imo.

Manpower got me my stuff in 3 days, no doubt the viagra and liver aids are legit. I also got caber and letro (for my research wolves) and have no worries.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Jun 26, 2012)

anyone wana hook me up with the link  much appreciated folks


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jun 26, 2012)

http://www.mpresearchsupply.com/store/pages/TERMS-AND-CONDITIONS.html


----------



## DJ21 (Jul 1, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> Sorry DJ, didn't see your question. I used the shit out of EC, throw a bronkaid in with 200mg caffeine. It really gave me energy and kept my appetite down. I used it for months and months virtually straight, then started having panic attacks. Don't know if 1 and 1 is two, but be sure to cycle on and off of it imo.



I guess EC is not for me, nothing against ManPower, but I turn into an asshole on EC and gives me anxiety.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 1, 2012)

DJ21 said:


> I guess EC is not for me, nothing against ManPower, but I turn into an asshole on EC and gives me anxiety.


That happens.


----------



## Hurt (Jul 1, 2012)

Going to be using their Clen and t3 for my contest prep.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 3, 2012)

I loved EC when I could take it. Big props for MP letting me test out some products on my research wolf.


----------



## j2048b (Jul 21, 2012)

man i had no idea manpower was the sight ive always got my rats stuff from! the loved it all and still do!1 very big props for mp!!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 31, 2012)

Taking the letrozole. Fucking bomb, lumps gone in 4-5 days of 1 pill ed.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Aug 1, 2012)

just received my clomid and caber. very fast shipping.


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 4, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> Taking the letrozole. Fucking bomb, lumps gone in 4-5 days of 1 pill ed.



Their letro ran my estro into the ground...my fault for underestimating it. Mp's letro is powerful shit


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 4, 2012)

I saw a bad review for MP the other day somewhere and I was shocked. I have used most of what they carry at one time or another and MP is always well dosed and spot on. I love MP and I am quick to recommend them.


----------



## theminister (Aug 6, 2012)

I remember when these boys were small. Now they get tens of thousands of orders, please of course there's a reason for that. manpower my choice every time.


----------



## Shane1974 (Aug 6, 2012)

I have has great luck with MP. Speedy delivery, quality products.


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Aug 8, 2012)

heard good things about there letro


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 9, 2012)

it is awesome.


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 9, 2012)

i am liking ostarine at 20 mg a day joint pain is a lot less. as per write up by gymrat


----------



## SHINE (Mar 12, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Fasted T/A in the biz and the best products my rats have tried... Just got in some albuterol and caber... Can't wait to try the albuterol out.  Others I've tried - adex, eca, toremifene, exemestane, cec... All top notch stuff! And I keep referring friends!



Agreed, his caps are dosed spot on imo.   Awesome products.

excellent business ethics.


----------



## mattyice (Apr 14, 2013)

The DUDE is way cool and a stand up guy.  2nd order placed and shipped in 24 hr's w/ tracking #!!


----------



## mattyice (Apr 14, 2013)

ken said:


> i am liking ostarine at 20 mg a day joint pain is a lot less. as per write up by gymrat



Word... Ken, I started Ostarine 2 weeks ago and it is great product.


----------



## don draco (Apr 14, 2013)

Placed an order w/ MPR on Thursday, was shipped w/ tracking # within 24 hours.  I also emailed MPR with some questions I had concerning their products, and received an answer very quickly. Great customer service.  Looking forward to using their products!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Apr 16, 2013)

The best research company I have used so far. Great communication always.


----------



## oldskool954 (Apr 20, 2013)

I used mp for a friends pct as well as mine. They shipped to our door in less that 3 days on both occasions. Top notch sponsor I will not shop anywhere else for research chems.


----------



## Lt. Aldo Raine (Apr 8, 2014)

Be careful with that accutane. Im scared of it after hearing the side effects like Crohn's Disease and Ulcerative Colitis that got the drug recalled in 2009.


----------



## StoliFTW (Apr 8, 2014)

holy resurrection


----------



## Radical1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Is MP back???


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 18, 2014)

Radical1 said:


> Is MP back???



Hell no!!!!!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 18, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Hell no!!!!!



I ditched a private email I had for years from unusual promo emails from MP.... when I never got them from them before.  Id suggest you break ALL ties and make changes yourself Radical.


----------



## Kohler (Apr 18, 2014)

Wow, great prices. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 18, 2014)

Kohler said:


> Wow, great prices. Thanks for the recommendation.



Wut?

I think this thread needs deletion lol


----------



## regular (Apr 18, 2014)

FYI I worked really hard to try to nail down what happened to MPR. I know some think it was that couple that got pinched in the hotel room with the CC fraud etc. I was never able to verify that. I was told by GK that he was in communication with MPR both before and again after MPR was busted. He claimed it was a multi-agency federal bust which included the IRS and asset seizure. I couldn't find anything anywhere about that. I still want to know what happened to MPR. It's important to keep track of what happens to people who "disappear" as that's highly suspicious imo.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 19, 2014)

regular said:


> FYI I worked really hard to try to nail down what happened to MPR. I know some think it was that couple that got pinched in the hotel room with the CC fraud etc. I was never able to verify that. I was told by GK that he was in communication with MPR both before and again after MPR was busted. He claimed it was a multi-agency federal bust which included the IRS and asset seizure. I couldn't find anything anywhere about that. I still want to know what happened to MPR. It's important to keep track of what happens to people who "disappear" as that's highly suspicious imo.



I never believed it was that hotel bust at all. Only way I see MP getting away was if he fled the country. Best case scenario he is just on the run somewhere and there are warrants for him.


----------



## regular (Apr 19, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I never believed it was that hotel bust at all. Only way I see MP getting away was if he fled the country. Best case scenario he is just on the run somewhere and there are warrants for him.



I was specifically told he was busted and he was subject to asset seizure. That he is now launching new ventures. I just can't corroborate any of it.


----------

